# Forum Stickers



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone sell these? If not I can get some if anyones interested?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You can get TTOC stickers if you're a member.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

I know mate but I just want forum ones


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

I think they would be a good idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i would be interested in some TT Forum ones, i also know someone who could make them up, just depends what kind of design and size


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

The ones I'm looking at are just plain silver 20mm x 250mm £4.19 each


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think years ago, you used to be able to get a little strip for your numberplate with the TTF advertisement on it. Don't quote me on it if I'm wrong as it was so long ago :wink:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i would be interested in these,
£4.19 a bit steep tho :S
the other forum im with has them made ill find out where from as they are £1 each


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

jimmyflo said:


> Does anyone sell these? If not I can get some if anyones interested?


Join TTOC. Free sticker that is soooooo much more 8) than an TTF sticker could be. 

cheers.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> i would be interested in these,
> £4.19 a bit steep tho :S
> the other forum im with has them made ill find out where from as they are £1 each


That would be better, I've always paid about this for stickers from other forums though so I thought it was ok, you can choose if you want to stick them on the inside or outside for this price


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone sell these? If not I can get some if anyones interested?
> ...


Could have both


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

My sisters ex makes signs etc I can ask him nicely if he will run some stickers up if you like???


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

that would be great, thanks


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd be interested!!!

Shak


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

could be interesting - was thinking of joining TTOC but being outside of the uk not sure if its areally a benefit - would love to 'REP UP'  the forum though


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

ausTT said:


> could be interesting - was thinking of joining TTOC but being outside of the uk not sure if its areally a benefit - would love to 'REP UP'  the forum though


Join. Magazine alone is worth the cost.

cheers.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Agree, forum stickers would be a good promotional idea


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

TT forum car stickers would be good, so long as there tasteful and not to big. Perhaps the mods could talk to the powers to be so its all done proper like, I say the mod's as I dont know whats what, unless Nem is the chap to ask but I think he's thee ttoc side of things .


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm interested too


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

something like this from another forum i'm a member of


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yes thats looking good, or I was thinking how it appears at the top of the page:

A solid black sicker with silver writing, the same size as the existing ttoc sticker, very similar to the ttoc member thing bellow at the side of my pic. then they can sit side by side in the window.

"*THE TT FORUM*" 
www.tt-fourum.co.uk

But just the http://www.********.co.uk may be better as its simpler


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Something like this, perhaps different font etc ? Simple, but to the point



















Hoggy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I would say ONE thing before doing this.........

Get permission :wink:

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> I would say ONE thing before doing this.........
> 
> Get permission :wink:
> 
> Paul


Beat me to it Paul , this would also apply to anything with TTOC or our logo on .


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i've e-mailed him, i was thinking the same... the way it appears on top of page.. but do you really want the square around it or just the writing ?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

who do i ask for permission guys?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> who do i ask for permission guys?


PM Jae

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1391


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

DONE


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

OK,

We used to have stickers, many moons ago. Small and subtle. Couple of quid I think, for 2. They were designed to go in the rear quarter lights or front quarter light on the MK1.

I will look at getting a design done and produced. Kim, I have your message, thanks, will follow up.

At no point should anyone produce stickers for distribution for the TTF. If you want to do one personally, no problem, but not for mass run.

Many thanks

Jae


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I would be interested. Could we make them slightly more sticky then the TTOC Stickies as they seem to just fall off my windows every now and then.

Cheers

Perhaps just in a cool white with a choice of colours as an outline?

Say White text with Black outline or White Text and Red Outline.

Always nice when it matches your colour combo!!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

it will be one design only, as variations will heap the costs up.

Dont worry, it will be good!

Jae


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers.

Will they be free? :lol:


----------

